# Jeux vidéo > Jeux online et réseau > Guild Wars 2 >  [iRL GC5] In Montpellier we trust with du sun & des anglaises - Sam31-Dim01/Lun02/09

## Caf

*Coin² les palmipèdes !!*

Donc vu le succès de la 4ieme iRL de supayr geeks de GayCay beaucoup aimeraient réitérer l'événement mais cette fois ci : *dans le sud*. Parce-que les gens du sud râlent de ne pas avoir pu être présent à celle de Paris et en plus Troma sera de la partie, cette fois ci. (vous pourrez lui cracher à la figure tte les belles choses que vous pensez de lui).

*Lieu :* *Montpellier/Lattes* - Hébergement en camping 3* et chez des GC
*
Organisation :* Aknot [IRW] - Cafeïne [CPC]

*Programme du week-end :*

Samedi gestion des arrivées // Camping plage-piscine // Chez des GC en villeSamedi soir // Restaurant en villeDimanche matin 10h // Départ pour l'accrobranche - Durée du trajet à définir (~45min apriori)Dimanche soir // Restaurant/Bar/Club de plage // Apéro dinatoireLundi matin // P'tit dej et départ

*Les liens qui vont bien :*

*Topic principal :* http://forum.grandcross.fr/index.php?topic=1354.0*Liste des participants :* http://forum.grandcross.fr/index.php?topic=1551.0*Activités (Accrobranche/Restau) :* http://forum.grandcross.fr/index.php?topic=1552.0*Hébergement :* http://forum.grandcross.fr/index.php?topic=1550.0


*Activités dimanche 01 septembre:* 


*Accrobranche* - Parc les Rochers de Maguelone, Chemin de la Diligence
34750 Villeneuve-lès-Maguelone. _"..la Tyrolienne Géante est la plus longue avec ses 200 mètres à 25 mètres de hauteur.."_ *Restau apéro dinatoire* ou dans un club de plage au dimanche soir "à définir".


*Période :* Du Samedi 31 Aout au Lundi matin 02 Septembre 2013.

*Durée :* Un week-end sur 2 nuits.

*Hébergement possible :* http://forum.grandcross.fr/index.php?topic=1550.0

Camping Le Parc - LattesElysea [CPC] - Montpellier : 4 pers max.Balstor [CDD] - Montpellier : ?? pers max.Hawkeye [AxG] - Montpellier : ?? pers max.


*Tarifs :*

*Restaurant samedi soir :* Lieu ?? - ~20€

*Accrobranche dimanche :* LES ROCHERS DE MAGUELONE, Chemin de la Diligence, 34750 VILLENEUVE-LES-MAGUELONE - ~20€

*Restaurant dimanche soir :* Lieu ?? ~20€

*Camping Le Parc*** :* Chemin Départemental D172, Route de Mauguio, 34970 Lattes (proche de Montpel) - ~30€


///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////


_Nous en sommes déjà à prés d'une 20aine de participants (un groupe LNM arrive aussi), viendez viendez les palmipèdes on va s'éclater, voir Zepo se balancer du haut de la tyrolienne ça n'a pas de prix._  ::trollface::   :Bave:   ::happy2::

----------


## Maximelene

Montpellier, c'est loin, et super cher. Il me compte 8h de train pour venir.  :Emo:

----------


## Maderone

Idem et mon revenu d'étudiant sans travail me pousse à ne pas pouvoir participer à cette irl. Dommage parce que l'accrobranche et le camping ça me tentait plus que ce qu'on à fait à la dernière Irl  ::): 
Bon après le sud, il fait trop chaud, donc tant mieux peut être  :Emo:

----------


## Tygra

Alors : 

- oui il fait beaucoup trop chaud dans le sud (sauf au boulot, il y a la clim  ::ninja:: ), mais il y a la meeeeeeer
- les 6 places chez moi c'est une douce utopie en fait, je viens d'adopter de nouveaux meubles. Donc je pourrais éventuellement avoir 4 personnes (dont très probablement le Petit Gras et moi-même) si les-dites personnes viennent avec un matelas.
Mais tant qu'à faire, autant héberger des canards que des Gros Crossiens suintants  ::trollface:: 

Voilà, viendez tous, ça va être cool !

----------


## Kiyo

Mais non il fait pas trop chaud dans le sud, surtout quand on est pas loin de la mer, y'a toujours de l'air  ::): 

Sinon mon week end est en théorie déjà pris mais j'essaierai de venir faire un tour à l'accrobranche, ça me tente bien.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Montpellier étant à deux heures de route, je passerai peut-être, sauf si j'ai un boulot (qui commencerait donc le 2 Septembre  :tired: ).
Accrobranche  :Bave:

----------


## Maximelene

Je veux faire de l'accrobranche.  :Emo:

----------


## Thimill

Trop loin et trop cher...  :Emo: 
Je vous laisse pour celle-ci.

----------


## MonsieurLuge

Oh mais c'est top ça !
Vous accepteriez (en fait, pas le choix) un joueur qui ne joue plus trop à GW2 ?
 ::):

----------


## Caf

> Oh mais c'est top ça !
> Vous accepteriez (en fait, pas le choix) un joueur qui ne joue plus trop à GW2 ?


Bien-sur !  ::):

----------


## Tygra

Moi aussi mon contrat commence le 2 septembre LeeTchi, donc je ne serais pas dispo le lundi, mais on est pas obligé d'être là pour toutes les activités  :;): 
Pour l'accrobranche, j'espère pour nous qu'il fera pas 35°C, comme en ce moment même.

Sinon, Paris-Montpellier, c'est 3h30 de TGV, et on trouve des AR pour moins de 100€ quand on est jeune !

----------


## Lee Tchii

Tygra, si contrat il y a, ce sera à l'autre bout de la France :x et j'aurais d'autres choses à faire comme m'y installer ...
C'est un peu une date de m... quand même. Ya des gens qui ont des enfants ici ? Et la rentrée scolaire ?  ::o:

----------


## Tygra

Ah ouais, j'étais resté sur le "à 2 heures". C'estp as grave on peut faire vendredi/samedi, et tu voles le dimanche, c'est bien suffisant  ::ninja:: 

La date a été choisie sur le forum GC, parce que c'est la fin de l'été pour toute la France, sauf pour Montpellier (où l'été dure de mars à novembre, suck it bitches!) et justement c'est avant les rentrées des étudiants en général.

----------


## Caf

Bon nous en sommes à 21 participants, manque les quelques CPC indécis et les LNM, on est parti pour 30pers. (peut-être 40)  :Bave: 

Toujours est-il qu'il va falloir bien gérer les hébergements plus le temps passe et moins de chances nous auront de résa les bungalow, pour ceux qui vont y aller comme moi.  ::): 
Sachant que les Camping n'aiment pas qu'on s'annonce en tant que "groupe", donc surtout faire nos résa sur le net ou par tél si voulez mais ne parlez pas de "groupe". Car nous pouvons nous fier aux dispos sur leur site.

----------


## Maximelene

> Sinon, Paris-Montpellier, c'est 3h30 de TGV, et on trouve des AR pour moins de 100€ quand on est jeune !


Ouais, mais perso je dois ajouter 60 à 80€ pour l'A/R vers Paris, et 2h30 de trajet. On en arrive à 6h de train grand minimum (et plutôt 8h avec correspondances, j'ai regardé  :;):  ) et 160€ de budget total.  :Emo: 

Bref, il me faudrait 2 jours de congés juste pour le trajet.  ::'(:

----------


## Tygra

Faut habiter proche de la civilisation Mossieur !  ::trollface::

----------


## Maximelene

C'est la civilisation Montpellier ?

----------


## Tygra

On a la fibre optique, donc oui  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

A cherbourg aussi on a la fibre optique. Ça prouve bien que ça ne veut rien dire.  ::ninja::

----------


## Jingliat

j'ai un putain de match le 31.....j'aurai fais le déplacement depuis la Suisse sinon

----------


## Lanilor

Comme indiqué sur GC, j'en serai et tu peux m'ajouter pour le camping aussi.

----------


## Vaaahn

Rien que pour vous faire ch*** je vais venir  ::): 

Et au passage, finir un lundi qui n'est pas un jour de congé pour les cons travailleurs qui bossent, c'est moyen cool (enfin surtout prévoir la grosse soirée le dimanche soir quoi).

----------


## Caf

Je sais Vaaahn mais en fait pour effectuer les résa d'un bungalow, ça n'est possible qu'à partir du samedi soir, car sinon c'est à la semaine pendant l'été jusqu'au 31aout. On a passé pas mal de coup de téléphone avec Aknot en fait et entre le fait qu'ils n'aiment pas les groupe de 10/20 et les locations possible qu'à la semaine c'était un peu compliqué. Le compromis est la quoi.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Et un gite ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Caf

> Et un gite ?


Trop loin de Montpellier et souvent trop cher.  ::ninja::

----------


## kikifumducu

Bon, ca dit à quelqu'un de faire une voiture qui part de Paris ?  ::ninja:: .
Y'a moyen que je vienne ! Rien que pour voir Caf ça vaut le coup !

----------


## Maximelene

> Bon, ca dit à quelqu'un de faire une voiture qui part de Paris ? .


Ça éventuellement ça pourrait m'intéresser.

----------


## kikifumducu

On va essayer de faire une voiture de 3-4 alors Maxi. Faut trouver du monde (et une voiture  :tired: ) !

----------


## Zepolak

Dernier appel pour le coivoitrage depuis Nice en passant par Aix (voire Avignon).

Prière de vous manifester par MP avant demain soir  ::):

----------


## Vaaahn

Je me tâte ... étant sur Paris, j'hésitais à faire le trajet en train jusqu'à Monptel', mais vu ton post et un autre sur le fofo GC, je sais pas si je vais arrêter mon train avant pour finir en voiture ... je me tâte.

----------


## silence

Je regarderai plus en détail tout cela plus tard mais puisque vous en parlez je me demandais si il y aurait du monde qui proposerait du covoiturage pas trop loin de l'Auvergne ? En fait Clermont-Ferrand Montpellier ca me coûterait un rein par le train. L'autre soucis étant que je lundi je bosse. 
Ca m'a l'air bien mal parti.  :Emo:

----------


## Ptit gras

Les Lyon Montpel se trouvent aux alentours de 30 balles par la sncf Sterco, sinon essaye covoiturage.fr peut être, on trouve des gens qui te descendent pour moins de 25 euroboules !

----------


## Vaaahn

Il y a un GC qui propose du covoiturage à partir de Lyon ... moi jdis ça ...

----------


## silence

> Il y a un GC qui propose du covoiturage à partir de Lyon ...


Va me falloir passer sur Gc alors, ca pourrait être la solution.

----------


## silence

> Les Lyon Montpel se trouvent aux alentours de 30 balles par la sncf Sterco,


 Je ne pensais pas que la différence était si violente, j'ai trouvé un aller retour pour 39€, un moitié prix pour un aller depuis Clermont ...  :tired:

----------


## Ptit gras

:haha:  en même temps fallait pas habiter dans le trou du cul de la France !

----------


## silence

T'y connais rien le nain, c'est son poumon, sa source, le coeur de notre glorieuse nation deux fois millénaire !  :Cigare: 

Et j'en suis donc, du samedi 15 heure au dimanche 22 heure, en train. Je peux même annuler le samedi si quelque chose de mieux se propose.

----------


## Caf

Coin² !!

Je passe en coup de vent, il me faudrait les noms/prénoms/date de naissance par MP pour ceux qui veulent résa dans le même bungalow que moi/Lanilor/Aknot. Il faudrait que l'on soit 1 ou 2 de plus, sinon  j’effectuerai une résa pour espace plus petit, pour 3 quoi.

----------


## Vaaahn

Moi moi moi moi msieur, jvais te l'envoyer ton MP !

----------


## Caf

> Moi moi moi moi msieur, jvais te l'envoyer ton MP !


Nom/Prénom/Date de naissance et j'fais ça m'sieur.  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

Gérard "La Loutre" Dupond, 25/12/1996.

----------


## purEcontact

> Gérard "La Loutre" Dupond, 25/12/1996.

----------


## Maximelene

C'est Vaaahn tout craché.

----------


## Maderone

La ressemblance... La vache  ::o:  ! 
Je pensais pas qu'on pouvait dessiner de façon si précise...

----------


## Vaaahn

Ça m'avait presque manqué ça ... presque ...

----------


## silence

Nous tu ne nous manques pas du tout en jeu.  ::ninja::  


Bon mp aussi pour moi, si ce n'est pas trop tard.

----------


## silence

Je relance un coup ici, au cas ou quelqu'un aurait une solution d'hébergement puisque apparemment je m'y suis pris trop tard pour la resa avec caf.  :Emo:

----------


## Zepolak

> Je relance un coup ici, au cas ou quelqu'un aurait une solution d'hébergement puisque apparemment je m'y suis pris trop tard pour la resa avec caf.


Y a Hawkeye qui a ptêtre une place si aucun canard n'en a.

----------


## Lee Tchii

On veut des photos cette fois  ::o:

----------


## MonsieurLuge

J'peux me dévouer pour cette tâche ^^

----------


## Vaaahn

Moi je balance pas, mais Erys à de la place (précaire) chez lui ...  ::siffle:: 


Spoiler Alert! 



Ah et la dernière place du bungalow, je crois que c'est moi qui te l'ai sifflé ...  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Caf

Checkez vos mp sur le fofo gc on va partir sur une résa ibis 3 par chambre, ca fait du 30€ pour les 2 nuits donc dans les même tarifs. On a trop tardé pour le camping c'est full partout...  :Emo:

----------


## Vaaahn

Je sens déjà que ça va être bien fnu moi  ::ninja::

----------


## MonsieurLuge

Finalement, ce sera sans moi. Ma mère débarque ce weekend là.
Amusez vous bien !

----------


## Tygra

Petit up du topac. Pas mal de choses ont changé (notamment l'hébergement).
Plus de détail sur le forum Grand Cross - http://forum.grandcross.fr/index.php?board=26.0 - , ou si vous envoyez des MPs insultants à Caf !

----------


## Caf

> Petit up du topac. Pas mal de choses ont changé (notamment l'hébergement).
> Plus de détail sur le forum Grand Cross - http://forum.grandcross.fr/index.php?board=26.0 - , ou si vous envoyez des MPs insultants à Caf !


 ::sad::

----------


## Kiyo

Je ne pourrai pas passer à l'accrobranche comme je l'avais prévu pour cause de petite réunion de famille et j'en suis bien dég  ::'(: 

Amusez vous bien, en espérant qu'il y en ait d'autres dans le sud !

----------


## Caf

> Je ne pourrai pas passer à l'accrobranche comme je l'avais prévu pour cause de petite réunion de famille et j'en suis bien dég 
> 
> Amusez vous bien, en espérant qu'il y en ait d'autres dans le sud !


Pas de blem mais en fait je ne t'avais pas listé parmi les participants, à moins que tu sois enregistré sous un autre pseudo dans le forum GrandCross. Merci d'avoir prévenu.  :;):

----------


## Tygra

Je demande un changement de titre du topac ... parce qu'il y a pas de nana !
Ça va être geek@transpiration tout le weekend. Muy Sexy.

----------


## Caf

Non c'est encore l'été ! Des nanas il y en aura partout autour de nous, par contre il est clair que s’éloigner du troupeau de geeks sera indispensable pour se négocier une gazelle.  ::ninja::

----------


## Caf

A-t-on le droit de relater les mésaventures de Silence (Alias Stercoraire) ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Forza Limouzi

Trop tard, c'est déjà passé sur la SB GC.  ::):

----------


## Tygra

J'ai loupé cet épisode sur la SB, je demande donc un recap en image (si le principale intéressé est d'accord, bien entendu)  :;):

----------


## Vroum

Pas du tout, ça parlait d'un certain Starco.  ::ninja::

----------


## Caf

Tain j'etais à mille lieux de m'imaginer que Silence allait être le mec qu'il fallait pas inviter. Le mec s'est cru dans une piscine dans la fontaine en plein milieu de la place de la comédie à 2h30 du mat. En balançant ses pompes de ville au loin et qui vient cracher de la flotte sur la figure de Muan. Un moment hyper priceless de l'iRL. Et oui tout ça s'était bien Silence alias Stercoraire.  ::ninja::

----------


## Forza Limouzi

C'est la partie soft que tu racontes parce que sur la SB j'ai lu bien pire avec un nouveau surnom en prime pour Sterco.  ::ninja::

----------


## Caf

> C'est la partie soft que tu racontes parce que sur la SB j'ai lu bien pire avec un nouveau surnom en prime pour Sterco.


Ha j'me rappelle plus trop, c'était quoi ?  ::ninja::

----------


## yougi

pic or it didn't ... ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Bartinoob

Heureusement que "ce qui se passe à l'IRL reste à l'IRL"  :^_^:

----------


## Caf

> Heureusement que "ce qui se passe à l'IRL reste à l'IRL"


Des fois le poids du secret est tellement énorme qu'il est plus que difficile voir inhumain de le garder pour soi. Il est parfois impératif que cela tombe dans le domaine publique.  ::ninja:: 

Autre sujet : D'ailleurs j'ai une photo de popodu06, très sympa, mais c'est l’arrière plan qui l'est encore plus. On y voit une certaine animatrice CPC.  ::trollface::

----------


## Vaaahn

Ca balance sur Sterco alors qu'il est pas là pour se défendre, spa cool mvoyez ... à la place on pourrait parler de l'organisation sans faille de Caf et son goût prononcé pour courir après les filles ...  ::ninja::   ::ninja::

----------


## Zepolak

Bah, de toute façon, c'est simple, on balance pas de photos sans l'accord des intéressés, surtout sur un forum public comme ici  ::): 
Y a même une loi pour encadrer ça.

----------


## silence

J'assume à fond, aucune mésaventure là dedans.  :Cigare: 

Par contre, si c'est plus drôle de le partager, pas sur ce forum publique, désolé.

---------- Post added at 20h14 ---------- Previous post was at 20h02 ----------

_Je veux aussi un recap en images._  ::ninja::

----------


## Caf

Nan mais Zepo il a un don pour te faire dire ce que t'as pas dit tsss tsss, de 1 si je partage une toff ça sera jamais ici. Comme je l'ai répété un nombre incalculable de fois. De 2 si ça arrive ça sera sur le fofo GC qui reste un espace privé.

Et désolé mais, la photo de Sterco elle est vraiment trop marrante. On le voit essayer de garder son équilibre dans la fontaine. Elle est vraiment trop priceless quoi et pas du tout dégradante.  :Cigare: 

Bref, Zepo stop jouer le vieux psychorigide de base qui voit le mal partout. J'éviterai de poster ton faciès à l'avenir, soit, même si la toff de toi, Troma et moi elle est vraiment géniale et c'est dommage de pas la partager.

Pour les autres, c'est eux et moi que ça regarde, pas toi !

----------


## Maximelene

> Zepo stop jouer le vieux psychorigide de base qui voit le mal partout.


1184991-j-aime.png

----------


## Ptit gras

Alliance Maxi-Caf, on est foutus  :tired:

----------


## Forza Limouzi

> Alliance Maxi-Caf, on est foutus


Attends le mois prochain pour le tournoi quand Maxi et Caf co leaderont les CPC en 3W.  ::):

----------


## Ptit gras

J'aurais eu un tome grâce au forcing de Caf' d'ici là  :Cigare:

----------


## Maximelene

> Attends le mois prochain pour le tournoi quand Maxi et Caf co leaderont les CPC en 3W.


Oh putain, y'a de l'idée là !  ::o:

----------


## Zepolak

> Des fois le poids du secret est tellement énorme qu'il est plus que difficile voir inhumain de le garder pour soi. Il est parfois impératif que cela tombe dans le domaine publique.





> Nan mais Zepo il a un don pour te faire dire ce que t'as pas dit tsss tsss, de 1 si je partage une toff ça sera jamais ici. Comme je l'ai répété un nombre incalculable de fois.


 ::rolleyes:: 

 :^_^: 

La photo dont tu parles, tu peux la partager en privé (par MP notamment). Pas sur un espace semi-publique comme GC en ce qui me concerne. J'ai expliqué mes raisons.

----------


## Maximelene

Vazy, un MP ! Un MP !!!  ::ninja::

----------


## Caf

> La photo dont tu parles, tu peux la partager en privé (par MP notamment). Pas sur un espace semi-publique comme GC en ce qui me concerne. J'ai expliqué mes raisons.


Nan mais tu fais exprès de faire l'idiot bête ou c'est juste pour la vanne ?  ::rolleyes:: 

Arrête de jouer sur la rhétorique pour tenter d'avoir un minimum raison... Entre "dire" (relater d'un fait par le texte) et faire apparaitre une photo il y a un monde sur un forum publique ! Et en aucuns cas je ne parlais de TA photo ou de TON expérience, en ce qui concerne Silence, il m'en a déjà parlé en MP et il s'en branle que ça soit posté sur GC.

Bref t'as encore perdu l'occasion de te taire, et sur ce coup la tu as très clairement tord. Avant de penser pour les autres, essais de simplement leur parler avant, tu verra que c'est plus simple pour savoir ce qu'ils en pensent. Fin de l'histoire.

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Autre sujet : D'ailleurs j'ai une photo de popodu06, très sympa, mais c'est l’arrière plan qui l'est encore plus. On y voit une certaine animatrice CPC.


Soit un animateur a changé de sexe, soit c'est du Fake !  ::o: 
J'étais pas à Montpellier !

----------


## Caf

> Soit un animateur a changé de sexe, soit c'est du Fake ! 
> J'étais pas à Montpellier !


Je parlais de celle de Paris. Soïbo n'a pas bien filtré.  ::ninja:: 

---------- Post added at 13h28 ---------- Previous post was at 12h10 ----------




> Vazy, un MP ! Un MP !!!


Ben vide ta boite déjà parce-que bon la, à part le mettre en PUBLIQUE, j'vais avoir du mal.  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

> Ben vide ta boite déjà parce-que bon la, à part le mettre en PUBLIQUE, j'vais avoir du mal.


C'est bon.  :;):

----------


## Caf

En plus tu peux chopper ça sur GC, c'est dans le lien de Soïbo.  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

GC mache pas au boulot.  ::ninja::

----------


## silence

Alors maxi t'es bien gentil mais tu peux aller donner ton avis ailleurs sur d'autres sujet, tu n'as rien à voir la dedans. 

Ensuite, je n'ai même pas imaginé que tu postes une photo en publique caf mais que ce soit le cas ou non on va aller jusqu'à éviter de discuter de la chose ici, merci.

----------


## Maximelene

> Alors maxi t'es bien gentil mais tu peux aller donner ton avis ailleurs sur d'autres sujet, tu n'as rien à voir la dedans.


Mon avis ? Quel avis ?  ::huh::

----------


## Caf

> Alors maxi t'es bien gentil mais tu peux aller donner ton avis ailleurs sur d'autres sujet, tu n'as rien à voir la dedans. 
> 
> Ensuite, je n'ai même pas imaginé que tu postes une photo en publique caf mais que ce soit le cas ou non on va aller jusqu'à éviter de discuter de la chose ici, merci.


C'est Zepo, qui dit (et surtout qui s'imagine) que j'aurai fait ça...  ::rolleyes::  Bref il en a fait un vieux drama tout pourri la ou il n'y'avait pas lieu d'y en avoir un. Et effectivement comme je te l'ai dit iRL je n'aurai jamais posté ça ici, en publique tu fais bien de ne même pas l'imaginer.

Maintenant, la ou il y avait moyen d'en rigoler, c'est devenu un truc tout négatif plein d'avis négatifs émit par des gars qui pensent de façon négative et surtout en pleine paranoïa...

Je pense même qu'il est temps de clôturer le sujet d'ailleurs.

Et Maxi n'a rien dit de particulier... Merci Zepo !

----------


## silence

Si, il intervient sur le sujet en renchérissant sur le côté supposément psychorigide de zepo. A part toi, zepo et moi je ne pense pas que cela concerne quiconque. Celui ci a pris la peine de me prévenir de la discussion et je lui ai demandé de modérer, photos ou non, c'est toi qui t'attache uniquement à celles ci et te lance seul dans ce drama.

----------


## Caf

Ouais enfin j'ai surtout compris, que les iRL c'est dorénavant sans Zepo. Pour plus de sérénité.  :;):

----------


## Vaaahn

C'est moi ou Caf nous refait son adolescence?  ::ninja::

----------


## Caf

> C'est moi ou Caf nous refait son adolescence?


Nan mais ça fait chier quand on te fait faire des choses que tu n'a pas faite, ou fait dire des choses que tu n'a pas dites quoi...  ::ninja:: 

Le topic est parti en drama pour rien, d'ailleurs ça m'énerve de lire ce torchon, ça serait cool de le clôturer une bonne fois pour toute. Le mieux étant d'en parler avec des gens qui n'ont aucuns problème avec, genre les autres gars des autres guildes quoi. Les mecs négatifs, très peu pour moi.

----------


## Maximelene

> Si, il intervient sur le sujet en renchérissant sur le côté supposément psychorigide de zepo.


Ah pardon, j'oubliais que tu ne pigeais pas l'humour. Qui plus est, l'humour pas particulièrement lié à toi, ni même à l'IRL, mais au caractère de Zepo. Je ne vois pas en quoi ça te concerne.

Donc t'es mignon mon gars, mais tu veux bien me lâcher ? Merci.

----------


## Kiyo

Zepo n'avait fait qu'une simple remarque, un rappel, rien d'agressif. C'est dommage d'avoir tant mal pris ses propos et d'en avoir fait un drama :/

----------


## silence

> ...

----------


## MonsieurLuge

Allez, on ferme ce topic que personne ne semble réellement lire.

----------


## Zepolak

> Nan mais tu fais exprès de faire l'idiot bête ou c'est juste pour la vanne ? 
> 
> Arrête de jouer sur la rhétorique pour tenter d'avoir un minimum raison... Entre "dire" (relater d'un fait par le texte) et faire apparaitre une photo il y a un monde sur un forum publique ! Et en aucuns cas je ne parlais de TA photo ou de TON expérience, en ce qui concerne Silence, il m'en a déjà parlé en MP et il s'en branle que ça soit posté sur GC.
> 
> Bref t'as encore perdu l'occasion de te taire, et sur ce coup la tu as très clairement tord. Avant de penser pour les autres, essais de simplement leur parler avant, tu verra que c'est plus simple pour savoir ce qu'ils en pensent. Fin de l'histoire.


Et moi je t'ai dis que ça n'a pas à être posté sur le forum CPC. C'est bien, on parle de deux choses manifestement différentes.
Je n'extrapole pas ce que tu peux penser, je ne suis pas dans ta tête (encore heureux), je dis juste que ça ne peut pas être fait. Je sais pas si tu voulais ou pas le faire et je m'en fiche. Mon action a été de prévenir plutôt que guérir.

Par contre, je note qu'ensuite, vous faites un joli troll sur des traits de caractère que vous m'inventez à deux. Même si ça ne me vexe pas, ça manque décidément de classe.

Je suis désolé de t'avoir vexé Caf, mais je pense aussi que ça serait constructif que tu évites de partir en live quand ça arrive.

----------


## Zepolak

On a discuté du sujet avec MonsieurLuge et donc voici sa ré-ouverture si quelqu'un veut rebondir sur les précédents propos ou de préférence parler de l'événement qu'on a partagé ensemble.

En ce qui me concerne, j'aurai dû passer par un autre modo pour faire apparaître la réponse ci-dessus. Ça aurait été clairement plus propre, et je m'en excuse sincèrement auprès de ceux & celles que ça a dérangé.

Enfin, après la ré-ouverture prière de privilégier les MPs si jamais vous avez un problème avec quelqu'un, merci d'avance.

----------

